# Calling all Artists !!!!!



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Here we go folks! Contest #1 

It will be for a new Logo for FishForums to be used on T-shirts, mouse pads, hats, coffee cups..... you name it  

Use your imagination on totally different, incorporate the current Logo, what ever you can think of. You don't need to be a professional artist, some of the best designs I've ever seen come from people you would never expect. So give it a try folks. Grab those color pencils, or your photo shop, and lets see what you got 
And Yes Mods can enter too, But if they do, they can not partake in the judging. 

Email all entries to me ([email protected]) in large format.... High pixel, BMP if possible.
***All submissions become property of FishForums, and full rights turned over to FishForums Administration. 

And the winners will receive the first prototype T-shirt, mouse pad, & one other of your choice.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

one entry a person? or can we send multiple in one email.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Another thing to put on my list.

I did a design way back when this first came up- but I lost it.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Send as many as you like, But only one winner per person


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Who is your supplier for these shirts, mouse pads, hats, and coffe mugs...
My dad owns a sporting goods store that prints all of those.
Embroiderys to screen printing you name it...

I could get you guys a really good deal.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm still comparing prices and quality.
Could you see if he will send me a price list please?
Thanks


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

certainly.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well either you all are taking your time and working on master pieces, or no one is interested in having there art work on the T-shirts of America.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

i'm trying!

Doing a lot of stuff but I go back to my drawing here and there lol.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Would you be interested in a "logo" with a betta on it with the words "FF", or "fishforums"? I've been doing a lot of art projects, etc. lately... and one of my future paintings going to be a watercolor betta. Just putting it out there...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't wait to see it


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

could we send it to you useing snail-mail? I don't have a scanner so i can't put drawings in the computer.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Certainly  

Sue Mang
1359 Sherwood Ave.
N. Tonawanda, NY 14120


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

can we use images?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

swordtailbreedr said:


> can we use images?


If you use photos, you would have to make sure you either get permission from the owner or make sure its not copyrighted.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

All images are auto copyrighted by law. It would be okay to base it off a picture, like tracing a photo for basic shapes.

I might take a whack at it If the contest is still open.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK OK, I know you have all been busy having fun, but where are my drawings!!! 
The printers are lined up and ready to go, and we need to get FishForums onto the front or back of 1000's of Aquarist's


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Kool!
I may enter this...if I have time between pet portraits and wedding plans!!! 

yep im back...its been too long


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

WOOOHOOOOO!!!! Welcome back !! missed you BIG TIME  

and flamingo, any fish you fishes, you wanna use. As long as it says "FishForums" in there somewhere


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

How long will you be accepting entries?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Till we get a few more entries, We started this back in January, but I haven't seen anything till now. And still I have only 2 entries.
Come on people!! I know there's a lot of talent out there! And actually some of the best artwork I've seen is from peeps that think they have no talent at all  So at least give it a shot


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

I might give it a try... although my artwork is atrocious ...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey if i send you one of my drawings would you be able to put fishforums on it as i dont have the capability atm.

also can you pm your email so i can send it in soon


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I've tried a few things and I'm still not happy with any of them, but I'll keep workin' on it


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Be happy to Olie  
[email protected]
THANKS !!!!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok i will send it to you asap i just gotta get the camera working :chair:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I'd kinda like to see some of our shirts at this years OCA which is Nov 16,17, & 18. 
So lets make the cut off Sept 1, that will give us a little over 2 months to get them back from the printers  
BTW, I have a few pretty awesome entries, so you slow pokes better get on it!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

SUE! I have the winning entry!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

lol thats cute


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That...... is.......... amazing.

*slowly reaches toward a piece of paper and a pencil, but arm falls down*
Eh.............eventually


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

i think i might try this... with a drawing of my new favorite fish- the dwarf gourami


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Are there any specific dimensions preferred?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I made this =) lol
































Tell me what you think please and what else you'd like on it? i was kinda thinking a synodontis "sucking" off the FF text but i cant do it.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think maybe I should change the colours.. black background with different coloured fish "silhouettes" is too common.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

with and angelfish...










W/O Cambomba


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

i like the one without the plant the best. the betta is also alittle too big. other than that, i like it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I made about 10 of them this past month... I should upload them I guess...


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, this is a VERY crude drawing (MS Paint)... and doesn't have a lot of color, so I am not quite done with it just yet... but, I decided to just give it a go and post it now lol.

Hehe, the file was too big to be posted as a Photo on this forum, so instead I had to make a Hotmail account, then add the picture to my account's "homepage" lol. So you can see it at this link:

http://cid-2e0e3e40ec99276a.spaces.live.com/?_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaHandler=TWljcm9zb2Z0LlNwYWNlcy 5XZWIuUGFydHMuUGhvdG9BbGJ1bS5GdWxsTW9kZUNvbnRyb2xs ZXI%24&_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaFolderID=cns!2E0E3E40EC9 9276A!111&_c11_PhotoAlbum_startingImageIndex=0&_c1 1_PhotoAlbum_commentsExpand=0&_c11_PhotoAlbum_addC ommentExpand=0&_c11_PhotoAlbum_addCommentFocus=0&_ c=PhotoAlbum

Enjoy!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay I have now added color, hehe. Here it is, my Second Version of My Logo:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yay seahorse 

Here's two, not the greatest, but photobucket is glitchy atm...

















I have a black version of the oscar, but it won't load...


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah, is that Water colors there, Flamingo? 

Very nice!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The oscar is just one of my photos that I edited in Photoshop- and the other fish is just a drawing I had scanned a year or two ago. I could probably do more, but that's what was there, and I had no internet 

I should try watercolor again though... I used to love it lol.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I swear I've seen that font somewere else Vinny.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

The font is called Papyrus.... MS Paint font. MS Word as well.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah i dont really care much about that plant but its just there for safety.. i couldnt draw one obviously lol


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

is this contest still up cause ill get my brother to design somthin, hes a professional artist. and graphic designist?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes it's still going, it's been extended till I can get more issues settled.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> i like the one without the plant the best. the betta is also alittle too big. other than that, i like it.



i agree. glad you said that too because i could NOT figure out what that yellow thing was lol. and you said betta i'm like i dont see a betta... yeah definitely difficult when it's so much bigger. i love your other fishes though.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh, alright, I'll see what i can do to it!

Thanks alot =D


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

wow thats real nice fishbguy

how do we get one of these accesories when they are made?


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

are u still taking in entries?


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

got feedback from sueM so heres my entry


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Whoa...that's awesome...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

*creeps onto this thread* I have to say I really like the last entry . Very nice.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK you guys!!! Sorry things slowed down to a crawl. 

Now lets get back to getting serious  I have some pretty incredible entries, some you see posted on here, some you don't.

I'm going to set a final deadline for all entries at midnight February 21 2008

On Feb 22, the Moderators will have 1 week to narrow it down to the top 6 (will be a VERY hard choice)

On Feb 29, I will post the top 6 and everyone in the FF family will get to pick the top 3.

The voting will continue until midnight the first day of Spring (Mar. 21) a fresh beginning for mother nature, and fresh new look for FishForums  

Anyone that has already sent in entries, can re-do, re-color, re-anything until then.

The "final" entry needs to be emailed to me in the largest BMP possible. (if you've already sent it, and that's the one you like, then your still in there  )

Oh, and lets be fair on the voting, results will not be finalized until users names, registrations, dates, etc. are verified

So get busy with the colored pencils, crayons, outdoor house paint, a stick in a mud puddle, photoshop........... what ever you choose to use  

After all is finalize, then we will take a vote on which color and/or, besides white we want our T-shirts, tank tops, coffeecups, mousepads..... to be


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a plan....Thanks Sue!


----------



## Monkfish (Jan 8, 2008)

*Logo*


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sumodin85 said:


> got feedback from sueM so heres my entry


Very nice!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*Oh No !!!!!!!!!*

My laptop is down, and all the entry's that were emailed to me are stored on there :chair: 
Just in case I am not able to get my laptop up soon, would the people that sent their entries via email, please resend them to me, or post them in the thread?
Sorry for being a pita, but there are some wonderful entries in there, and I don't want them to miss out.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK you guys, deadline is less then a month away!!!!
Better get on it!  

I'd also like to know what type of shirts, reg T's, tank tops, mouse pads, etc.
What do you all want to see?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok mines done but i just need to scan it in now, will also need to add in the fishforums logo on to it but i should have it to you within the next 3 days


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i know i suck at art and design, but watev


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

*my entry*

well here it is


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

18 more days... hour glass is running low


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cmon guys, put mine to shame (not hard)


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*Better get on it !!!!*

Since the dates for the contest have changed a couple times, I thought I better get them and the rules all into one final post.
And for you procrastinators out there...... YOU BETTER GET ON IT !!!! :lol: 

______________________________________

It will be for a new Logo for FishForums to be used on T-shirts, mouse pads, hats, coffee cups..... you name it  

Use your imagination on totally different, incorporate the current Logo, what ever you can think of. You don't need to be a professional artist, some of the best designs I've ever seen come from people you would never expect. So give it a try folks. Grab those color pencils, or your photo shop, and lets see what you got 

And Yes Mods can enter too, But if they do, they can not partake in the judging. 

Email all entries to me ([email protected]) in large format.... High pixel, BMP if possible. Or post them here in the thread.

***All submissions become property of FishForums, and full rights turned over to FishForums Administration. 

The winners will receive the first prototype T-shirt, mouse pad, & one other of your choice.

The final deadline for all entries is midnight February 21 2008

On Feb 22, the Moderators will have 1 week to narrow it down to the top 6 (will be a VERY hard choice we have some very nice ones so far.) 

On Feb 29, I will post the top 6 and everyone in the FF family will get to pick the top 3.

The voting will continue until midnight the first day of Spring (Mar. 21) 

A fresh beginning for mother nature, and fresh new look for FishForums  

Anyone that has already sent in entries, can re-do, re-color, re-anything until Feb 22.

The "final" entry needs to be emailed to me in the largest BMP possible. (if you've already sent it, and that's the one you like, then your still in there  )

Oh, and lets be fair on the voting, results will not be finalized until users names, registrations, dates, etc. are verified
I will set up a separate forum for the voting.

So get busy with the colored pencils, crayons, outdoor house paint, a stick in a mud puddle, photoshop........... what ever you choose to use  

After all is finalize, then we will take a vote on which color and/or, besides white we want our T-shirts, tank tops, coffee cups, mouse pads..... to be


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

what kind of shirts, Sue?? I vote for wet tee shirts !!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL, OK Bob, but water's kinda heavy to ship :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

hello all! im Tim, from 'Aus-quarium', my own community which i recently opened!  i was browsing around and saw this thread. 

im willing to contribute to a another fish community, so ive made you guys something. enjoy 











the image is in, ofcourse, the vector format, so that it can be stretched to whatever size with no quality loss (the psd file is a vector, not the image supplied here). this is handy for, say, making the image a few hundred percent bigger for T-shirt printing.

anyway, again, enjoy! visit us at out site sometime! (soon to have a proper domain!)


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yay finally someone who understands making my/ the printers lives easier  .
I hate when people send this tiny image but not vectorized in psd or any other vector file 0_o.

I will see what I can do if I get my lazy arms into action sue


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

hehe thanks!  cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

You forgot the S on forums though. LOL


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

hah, so i did.








not a big problem, thanks for pointing it out 

edit:
heres a bigger version of it if you guys wanted to see how it holds out.


----------



## plecoluver7 (Feb 14, 2008)

here mine is have 1 more tomarrow


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've seen some pretty nice ones so far. Judging isn't going to be easy. The deadline is less then 2 days away...so get those final touches done. I'll be wearing 1 of those shirts!
Sue, did you look into golf shirts or polo shirts? Hopefully with a pocket for smokers?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes sir, and tank tops for us Ladies  

Mouse pads, coffee cups, hmmm lets see what else?  

Remeber, there are 3 winners :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Sue, did you get my entry? Even though its not quite what the contest was looking for....LOL

Edit: I fixed up my entry. Here's the new one. Photobucket made the image smaller though, so If needed I'll email the bigger version. Its not that much bigger though, but I also have the PSD file.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

No I didn't Katie, I'm glad you noticed it missing


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

i have also emailed the PSD of mine to you, Sue, but i have not received a reply.

i can send it again if you like; ive already posted mine above so that should be sufficient as an entry. this is just so you know i DO have a PSD available.


----------



## plecoluver7 (Feb 14, 2008)

2nd entry












damg it just realized time just wanted to say sorry


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, all your awesome entries are off to the Mods, they will pick the top 6  
Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

did you take entries that werent email but were posted here


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

You betcha


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

well, that answers my question  

good luck everyone.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*Time To Vote !!!*

OK, here are your top 6 winner's  

Now all of you have until midnight the first day of Spring (Mar. 21) to pick the top 3  
First ....
Second ....
Third ....
In that order please, you can only vote once, and all votes/voters will be verified. 

Have fun, it's not an easy decision ;-) 

These are in no particular order:

Vinny









Monkfish









Sumodin85









Plecolover7









ScubaKid









Tim97


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

cool ^^

congratulations to everyone else who made it through.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Do we vote here? Or will there be an actual poll?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ya im wondering that too?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Here, there will no pole, as we will need to verify votes


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ok then

1. Sumodin85
2. Vinny
3. Scubakid


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

1. Monkfish
2. Sumodin
3. Tim


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

1. Tim
2. Monkfish
3. ScubaKid


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

1. Scuba
2. Sumo
3. Vinchester


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

1. Scuba Kid
2. Sudomin85
3. Vinny


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

1. Sudomin
2. monkfish
3. Scubakid


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

1 sumodin
2 monkfish
3 vinny


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Scubakid
2. Sumodin85
3. Vinny


----------



## plecoluver7 (Feb 14, 2008)

plecoluver7-thats hand worked art come on poeple lol

scuba
sumodin


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

sumodin
vinny
scuba kid


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

sumo
monkifsh
vinny


----------



## dogsare4losers (Feb 26, 2008)

sumo
vinny
scuba


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*And the Winners ARE!!!!*


Sumodin85 

ScubaKid

Vinny

Congratulates to you !!!!

I would personally like to thank all of you for your 
very talented entries, it was a wonderful seeing all the talent.

Now we need to decide just what we want our new logos on besides T-Shirts.
So take a shopping trip through http://www.cafepress.com/ and let us know what you would like to see :fun:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dog shirt, and the BBQ Apron... just... because their fancy


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

CHRISTMAS ORNAMENTS AND THONGS!

:razz:

Seriously, maybe just regular ol' t-shirts, hoodies, bumper stickers, mugs, mousepads, polos, maybes hats.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

magnets,mugs,keepsafe boxs, maybe even pillows


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I vote for t-shirt, hat, tote bag, mouse pad and wall calender (with a pic of a different fish each month).


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Calenders are a great idea!!!
Use 12 months of POM winners


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

SueM said:


> Calenders are a great idea!!!
> Use 12 months of POM winners


LOL. Sue, check my thread in the mod section.

:lol:


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i would sooo buy a pillow with fishforums on it


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow, you guys did a great job! Congratulations. It really was hard too pick.


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

first off, thanks too everyone that has selected my logo, many thanks!!...and about where too put it, is there any way to make a aquarium decor with the logos? to stick it in my tanks??...cause that would awesome!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hmmmm, interesting idea. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

No laminated paper please xP


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Take a look through www.cafepress.com and see what they have that looks appealling. That is where the merchandise will be coming from.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx?clear=true&no=103

This sweatshirt is really cute, and American Apparel is known for their comfy clothing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

VINNY you're alive  Nice to see you around, and congrats on the logo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Vinny! Welcome back. 


My design still isn't up....lol


----------

